# within the rules?



## power fade (Jul 27, 2015)

Pretty sure this isnt permitted but will ask question anyway.

Are you allowed to use likes of an athletes foot spray on the clubface so you can see contact marks in a medal?

Or what if they were sprayed before round and just happened to be left on?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2015)

No 

 There was talk on the Open coverage of a player who would spit on the face of his driver as wetting it would reduce the spin rate and he got pulled for it

I've used the spray at the range to show where the strike is and it'd definitely be against the rules to do this in a comp, but it is better than marking paper


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2015)

chrisd said:



			No 

*There was talk on the Open coverage of a player who would spit on the face of his driver as wetting it would reduce the spin rate and he got pulled for it*

I've used the spray at the range to show where the strike is and it'd definitely be against the rules to do this in a comp, but it is better than marking paper
		
Click to expand...

I do this at times when I've caught the ground or the ink from my ball markers leave an imprint, could I get pulled, I don't leave it wet, I wipe it after spitting on it, like me mum used to do in the middle of the supermarket on my face as a kid


----------



## chrisd (Jul 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I do this at times when I've caught the ground or the ink from my ball markers leave an imprint, could I get pulled, I don't leave it wet, I wipe it after spitting on it, like me mum used to do in the middle of the supermarket on my face as a kid 

Click to expand...

If you clean it and dry it that's fine, we all clean our clubs after a shot, the problem would be taking a dry faced driver out of the bag and wetting it deliberately to change its characteristics. I guess, if like Friday at Cooden in pissing rain, then it's ok to just hit it whether or not it's wet


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 27, 2015)

Does the same apply to the remnants of sharpie ink left on the face after a range session?


----------



## pogle (Jul 27, 2015)

I think it's allowed as the spray wasn't applied for the purpose of influencing the movement of the ball.

Rule 4-2b. Foreign Material
Foreign material must not be applied to the club face *for the purpose of influencing the movement of the ball*. 

Decision 4-2/4. 
Q. A player spat on the face of his club and did not wipe the saliva off before playing his next stroke. Is this permissible? 
A. If the purpose of doing this was to influence the movement of the ball, the player was in breach of Rule 4-2b as saliva is â€œforeign materialâ€.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 28, 2015)

pogle said:



			I think it's allowed as the spray wasn't applied for the purpose of influencing the movement of the ball.

Rule 4-2b. Foreign Material
Foreign material must not be applied to the club face *for the purpose of influencing the movement of the ball*. 

Decision 4-2/4. 
Q. A player spat on the face of his club and did not wipe the saliva off before playing his next stroke. Is this permissible? 
A. If the purpose of doing this was to influence the movement of the ball, the player was in breach of Rule 4-2b as saliva is â€œforeign materialâ€.
		
Click to expand...

Further on 4-2b states
"However, if the purpose of the application is to influence the movement of the ball or assist the player in making a stroke, it would be prohibited."

As the foot spray would show you were on the face you've hit the ball and the next time you tee off you adjust your position because of the marks, it would've helped you in making the stroke, so prohibited


----------

